# Maggie, my first rescue



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Recently, epicbetta1224 gave me a betta fish that I had been looking at when I went to Petsmart. She has bitten up fins and the poor girl has stress stripes. :-( I will dedicate this thread to her and post pics and report on her progress.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Sounds great!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

*How I got Maggie*

Like I mentioned before, Maggie was a gift from epicbetta1224. What happened was this: on Halloween, I was getting Rubin a heater. The heater I purchased just so happened to be near the female bettas....anyways, I was looking at the females, and saw a cute one that I felt bad for, since she had barely any dorsal fin and the rest of her fins were bitten up. Later, I told my friends about it. (including epicbetta1224) My birthday party just so happened to be that weekend (today) and epicbetta1224 was the first to come. She had a square package and told me that I had to open it immediately or else it would suffocate. Well, that was a big hint! :lol: I helped her put the mysterious package on the table and removed the wrapping paper. (she had made a little cover out of wrapping paper for it) Lo and behold, there was that female betta that I had seen on Halloween! I decided to call her Maggie. (who knows why:lol Anyways, that's about it! I'll post pics soon.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

*Day 1 With Maggie*

When I got Maggie, her tail was bitten and she had extremely bold stress stripes. It is still the same but I think her stress stripes might have faded a bit. Lucky for me, I'm allowed to go get fin rot medication (in case she has it already or to prevent it) I also think I'll get her a small decoration to hide in or something. I can't wait! Oh, and BTW: here are some pics of her on day one. These aren't from when I first got her, but an hour or so afterwards. I had a video but it apparently was an invalid file. *sighs sadly* That really was a great video, but i'll have to find a way to get it on here. Oh well. :-D


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

*Day 2 With Maggie-early morning*

From what I can tell, her stress stripes have faded a bit, but they're still pretty bold. I really want to help her to be not stressed, any ideas? Anyways, I think her fins have a gray edge...isn't that a sign of fin rot of something? Oh, and BTW, when I said earlier that her fins were bitten up, I meant her tail as well. Poor girl.:-( On the bright side, like I said before, I get to go shopping for the fin rot medicine and a nice decoration for the tank. :-D


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

*Day 2 With Maggie-afternoon*

Okay, so I just got back from Petsmart after buying BettaFix and a small plastic plant by TopFin. I'm so glad right now since Maggie has something to hide in. She isn't really sure what to think of it, though. :lol: Anyways, she doing great and her stress stripes have faded a lot, although they're still noticeable. Anybody know something that will help with her stress? Here are some pics of her! (and the stuff I got her)


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I forgot to mention something; there is only her in the tank, but the tank reflects a _lot_, which is why it looks like she has another girl in the tank with her in the pics. :roll: *sighs* That's going to be a pain someday...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Anything that ends with -Fix has tea tree oil in them. It can damage their labyrinth organ. Please do a 100% change right now!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

*starts freaking out* Darn it I should have researched before I got it! *10000000000 facepalms* Thanks for the warning.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Umm...I researched tea tree oil being toxic to bettas....good and bad things about it. :-?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I just did a water change and I'm not gonna add BettaFix unless someone can tell me the truth since there are great things and horrible things being said about it...*is super super confused*


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, I would be biased if I told you I did say the truth... What's the harm with not using it? You could always get AQ Salt and treat him.
Wait, then you wasted money. But I am telling the truth!! IME.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

from what ive heard about the bettafix and melafix i would not use it for my fish. there are other ways to treat find rot. if the rot is so bad that salt cannot help then you can use other medications that are safe unlike the bettafix. i just wouldnt take the chance


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Just for fun, I decided to email the company to get their thoughts on it. Yes, I'm sure that they will be biased, but I stated that I had heard from multiple sources that any kind of tea tree oil (including the kind they use in their product) can coat the labyrinth lung and cause the fish to suffocate and that I would like to hear their thoughts on the matter. So, I'll let you all know what they say.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

This is the reply I got from the company: 


Thank you very much for contacting us regarding our products. All of your comments and questions are valuable. We use your feedback to create the most effective line of aquarium and pond products available.
Sara as you surmised, this is simply a story that somehow “got legs,” with no real basis in fact. Melafix was, and is tested with labyrinth fish on a frequent basis, not only on the common species in the trade, but also less common varieties like chocolate gouramies and various wild bettas. I’ll ignore the thousands of consumers who use it successfully with labyrinth fishes of all kinds every year. Actually, I won’t completely: One of the most popular betta remedies out there, Bettafix, IS Melafix, merely in a more dilute form to make dosing simpler for smaller aquariums (though the final therapeutic concentration is the same as for Melafix). 
I suspect the story developed when one hobbyist jumped to a conclusion after losing fish following treatment with Melafix (the fish was likely too far gone, or, as often happens, the fish had some illness that Melafix will not treat, like ich), and posted his or her experience online. Someone else saw that post, and “confirmation bias” took its inexorable course. But we can assure you, and any other hobbyists out there, that Melafix is quite safe for any labyrinth fish, be they bettas, gouramies, climbing perches, bushfish, or anything else. 
If you have any other questions or wish to discuss this further, please email back or give us a call at 1-800-847-0659. 
Best Regards, 
*Nathan Fekula* 
*Technical Service and Research* 
*Mars Fishcare*
*
*


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for asking the company, sainthogan! I have heard a lot bad things about it (BettaFix), so I got aquarium salt today, but forgot to pick up a heater for Maggie. *sigh* I'll get it next time I'm in the area. Anyway, I tested a bit of aquarium salt in a cup of water to see how fast it dissolved...it took about 10 minutes or less. I really hope the salt helps her fins...oh, and I looked on the box of aquarium salt and apparently it relieves the fish's stress!  Thats great because I honestly don't want Maggie to be stressed all the time, like she is now. :-( My water conditioner for Maggie has tannin, and that is supposed to help her fins...I hope it works! Megaredize, she has a very mild case of fin rot, but I'm just being careful as this is my first time treating fin rot...


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm really happy right now! Maggie is mostly gray but I'm starting to see a really pretty blue on her. :-D


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

sounds like she's getting better


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Yep!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Maggie's looking really good! :-D I'll try to get pics.


----------



## epicbetta1224 (Oct 13, 2012)

thankyou for telling people I gave you maggie  i've resqued other betta fish from walmart. about 7. all coughing up blood. I recently want to walmart, 18 frie were lieing on a shelf, with no water,just a shelf. Dead. I almost broke into tears, rubinthebetta and I are trying to have a betta fish resque program.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes, as soon as I can find a Walmart that carries bettas. Right now epicbetta1224 is doing all the rescuing.


----------



## thephantomdragon (Dec 3, 2012)

The Wal-Mart I used to go to (where I rescued Tiny Tim) now takes EXCELLENT care of their bettas, I personally know the night manager and she was just as disgusted when I showed her the poor conditions. They are happy healthy bettas now 8) (even in clean treated water!)

Also, how is Maggie doing?


----------



## epicbetta1224 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm so glad you like 
Maggie! she is a veil tail
female


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Update pics on Maggie? BTW, for the reflection problem, just some taped paper on the sides and back of the tank may help, so she can only see out the front!


----------

